# ~New Open Leg~



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Harley's sister, Hellzangel v Triton, aka Zena, earned her first leg in open today. She took first place with a 192.5 and was high scoring GSD at the trial. Zena has her RE and is a certified therapy dog visiting the nursing homes in her area a few times a week. Great job Jackie and Zena


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations Jackie and Zena!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome job!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wonderful news! Open is such a big jump from Novice and it is not easy.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWWonderful news! Open is such a big jump from Novice and it is not easy.


You're right Kathy, Open can be tough. I'm very proud of them


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!! That's awesome.. great job Zena and Jackie!!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Now if my Kati would only "agree" to drop on recall
















on a job well done


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Open is tough - the broad jump is the that makes me crazy! and the out of sight downs make me nervous ever since a border collie jumped on top of Csabre and SAT on her to watch the dumbbells thrown in the next ring! 

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Now that would have been something Lee









Yes, Open can be tough to qualify in, let alone place sometimes


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Trish,

Thanks for sharing more good news from your breeding program!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Christine


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:Thanks for sharing more good news from your breeding program!


I agree!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How did I miss this... AWESOME JOB!!!! YES, open is VERY hard...(ask Cody..







)


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupHow did I miss this... AWESOME JOB!!!! YES, open is VERY hard...(ask Cody..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Cody likes to enjoy himself


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee! Congratulations - Open is not that easy!

Lee


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations!









Cathy M.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *BIG*







Jackie & Trish!!


----------

